
Rust 2020: GUI and Community - test9753
https://raphlinus.github.io/rust/druid/2019/10/31/rust-2020.html
======
test9753
There is some discussion on Reddit:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/dpurlj/rust_2020_gui_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/dpurlj/rust_2020_gui_and_community/)

